# Youth pheasant hunt report



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Went out with my buddy and his step son Saturday morning. I sat out this first hour and a half of the hunt because I was afraid to get wet. The rain had quit so I decided to meet up with them. I had my GSP and he has 2 setters one being only 9 months old. We ended up flushing about 10 different birds, some of them a coulple of times. Most flushed pretty far ahead, some of that because the dogs were a little fired up and not working as close as you would like. We did have one rooster go up close and Dan yelled for Joe to shoot. Joe said he wasn't sure if it was a rooster or not so he held up. It's good to see a young hunter with that kind of mentality. He's a fairly experienced hunter having shot 3 pheasants during the youth hunts the last 2 years. It's so nice being out when there are no other hunters around. It's hunting the way it should be. Can't wait to try again next weekend!


----------



## Joe111888 (Oct 25, 2005)

I just wanted to post that I did end up getting one that day after Tom left for the OSU football game. It was a good hunt and I got one just before we got back to the truck.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Where did you go for the youth hunt?


----------

